# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Zahnmedizin - Kurz vorm Aus?

## scorrp

Hallo,


Ich mache gerade mein Abitur in den Fchern Chemie, Biologie und Mathe
und werde einen Shcnitt um die 2.1 bekommen.
Ich denke, dass meine Chancen an gewissen Unis fr ZM damit sehr hoch stehen.
dazu habe ich schon ein Praktikum bei einem Zahntechniker hinter mir , der mir bescheinigte , dass ich doch groes Talent habe etc. und eine gute Feinmotorik.
Nunja,
meine Mutter ist Zahnarzthlferin und sie berichtet mir immer wieder gern wie schlecht es um die ZM steht.
Die Zahnrzte klagen darber, dass sie nichts mehr verdienen usw.
und sich das alles nicht mehr lohnen wrde und man nicht mehr davon leben knnte.
Ist es wirklich so schlimm?

Also ich will nicht mit dem Beruf reich werden ( nehme ihn eher aus dem Grund weil dort der Umgang mit Menschen und der "Chirurgische Teil" so gut verknpft sind) und mir das helfen einfach spass macht  :Big Grin: 
aber irgendwie mchte ich schon noch von meinem Beruf leben knnen und eine Familie grnden knnen.
Meint ihr, dass ich keine 3000 Netto im Monat haben wrde?

Ich muss da nun echt mal klarheit haben weil mich nun langsam echt zhweifel angreifen , wobei ZM mein Traum ist , es ist irgendwo der Beruf der mich glcklich machen wird, das weiss ich.
Und ich will nicht wegen Geld etwas anderes machen.

vielen dank


lg

scorrp

----------


## Jasaa

Dann mach es auch. Alle Zahnrzte die ich kenne, leben eigentlich soweit ganz gut  :Smilie: . Und hier wurde es schon mal ganz treffend in einem anderen Thread gesagt: Hufig ist es Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion. Ein paar mal gabs das Thema auch schon.

----------


## scorrp

Aber wenn Zahnrzte Jammern , die erst seit kurzer Zeit Zahnrzte sind?
( dort ist eine junge Zahnrztin mit in der Praxis)
bzw.
die heutigen Zahnrzte leben so gut, weil sie die "goldenen Zeiten" miterlebt haben.
Damals hatten die Krankenkassen alles bezahlt und die leute eine shclechte Zahnhygiene, sodass viele Kronen usw. angefertigt werden mussten usw.
dort haben Zahnrzte wirklich gut verdient, aber heute?

Es scheint doch eher so, dass alles langsam Berg ab geht oder?

lg

scorrp

----------


## ZahniVorklinik

Besser wirds sicher in nchster Zeit nicht, soviel steht fest. 
Die Frage ist wie hier eben schon gesagt wurde, auf welcher Ebene man "jammert".
Das wurde hier auch schon mehrmals diskutiert.

Fakt ist, dass wenn du weit das es dich interessiert und du es unbedingt machen willst, mach es.

Vielleicht rettet die Zusatzversicherung in ein paar Jahren die Situation.
Allerdings kenne ich da keine Abschlusszahlen der Versicherungen, da mssten sich mal die praktizierenden melden wieviele ihrer Patienten soetwas schon besitzen und ob die wirklich die beworbenen "Premium Behandlungen" bezahlen.


Gru
Zahni(humani)vorklinik

----------


## primus

> ... meine Mutter ist Zahnarzthlferin und sie berichtet mir immer wieder gern wie schlecht es um die ZM steht.
> Die Zahnrzte klagen darber, dass sie nichts mehr verdienen...
> 
> Also ich will nicht mit dem Beruf reich werden ( nehme ihn eher aus dem Grund weil dort der Umgang mit Menschen und der "Chirurgische Teil" so gut verknpft sind)...
> Meint ihr, dass ich keine 3000 Netto im Monat haben wrde?


1. das durchschnittseinkommen der niedergelassen zahnrzte in westdeutschland betrug 2006 ziemlich genau 9000 euro pro monat (praxisberschuss vor steuern, siehe statistisches jahrbuch 2008 der kzbv), das macht also "netto", sprich nach abzug der steuer und altersversorgungsbeitrge, ca. 4500 euro im monat.
dass sich die zahnrzte gegenber ihren angestellten beklagen, drfte einleuchtend sein - sie mssen das mickrige gehalt der za-helferinnen ja irgendwie rechtfertigen. 
die za-helferinnen fangen meist bei ca. 1300 (brutto!) im monat an und machen in ihrem berufsleben nur sehr bescheidene einkommenssprnge.
die vorbereitugsassistenten (fertige zahnrzte in den ersten 2 jahren nach studienabschluss) fangen brigens auch gerade mal mit 2000 (brutto!) an - oft noch darunter!
fazit: den niedergelassenen zahnrzten geht es nach wie vor sehr gut (auch wenn es ihnen frher noch besser ging), die angestellten werden dagegen regelrecht "ausgesaugt". fakt.

2. der "chirurgische teil" hlt sich in einer 08/15-praxis sehr in grenzen, da die chirurgisch-praktische ausbildung nicht bestandteil der universitren ausbildung ist. den lwenanteil der praxisttigkeit macht die fllungstherapie aus. falls du wirklich groes interesse an der chirurgie haben solltest, versuche bereits im studium mglichst viel in mkg-/oralchirurgischen praxen zu hospitieren, um nach dem studium bessere chancen auf eine oralchirurgische weiterbildungsstelle zu haben - oder studiere gleich humanmedizin und werd "richtiger" chirurg  :Grinnnss!:  

alles gute fr deine zukunft !

----------


## McZahnAG

> Wrde uerst gerne eines der beiden machen und mir wre zweitrangig wie viel Geld ich verdienen wrde [...] (das wrde ja spter auch wieder reinkommen).


Verspre ich hier gerade einen kleinenen Widerspruch ??? Sinnvoll wre es vielleicht erst einmal zu schauen, was einen wirklich interessiert, bevor man nur nach dem Einkommen geht, sonst geht es euch nachher wie unserem lieber Zahnarzt in Weiterbildung primus !

----------


## chris225

> Sinnvoll wre es vielleicht erst einmal zu schauen, was einen wirklich interessiert, bevor man nur nach dem Einkommen geht, *sonst geht es euch nachher wie unserem lieber Zahnarzt in Weiterbildung primus* !


wie ist das zu verstehen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## doni

versteh ich auch nicht.
wer geht denn hier nach Einkommen? 
Ich will generell eine Weiterbildung. Welche das sein wird, werd ich wohl spter entscheiden, wenn ich mich mit den Ttigkeiten auch auskenne. Da wrde Geld, wie auch bei der Entscheidung fr das Studium eine kleinere Rolle spielen.

Mir geht es nur darum, wie die Chancen auf eine Weiterbildung stehen? Kann man diese einplanen oder sollte man davon trumen.

----------


## EzRyder

n. m.

----------


## hennessy

> versteh ich auch nicht.
> wer geht denn hier nach Einkommen? 
> Ich will generell eine Weiterbildung. Welche das sein wird, werd ich wohl spter entscheiden, wenn ich mich mit den Ttigkeiten auch auskenne. Da wrde Geld, wie auch bei der Entscheidung fr das Studium eine kleinere Rolle spielen.
> 
> Mir geht es nur darum, wie die Chancen auf eine Weiterbildung stehen? Kann man diese einplanen oder sollte man davon trumen.


die Chancen stehen echt nicht sooooo gnstig, das stimmt wohl. Wenn Du aber beispielsweise whrend Deiner KFO-Kurse im Studium positiv auffllst (evtl. in der KFO hospitierst) und dann auch im Examen ne Eins lieferst, dann wrde ich auf alle Flle mal beim Prof. anklopfen wegen einer Assi-Stelle.

----------

